# How Many Fighters With 6 Pack Abs Can You Name That Have Been Stopped By Body Shots?



## LrockBesnar (May 6, 2012)

need to settle this argument with someone who says there have not been any fighters with defined abs dropped by body shots, particularly to the stomach/solar plexus/abdomen and not the liver. I know there have but can't think of any.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Scott Smith and plenty of boxers.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

6 pack abs or a defined abdomen are not an indication of core strength or protection. Fighters with lower body fat look more shredded. Point being, a super shredded core isn't going to protect you from a kick to the tummy.


----------



## LrockBesnar (May 6, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> Scott Smith and plenty of boxers.


Scott Smith doesn't have a 6 pack.



Terror Kovenant said:


> 6 pack abs or a defined abdomen are not an indication of core strength or protection. Fighters with lower body fat look more shredded. Point being, a super shredded core isn't going to protect you from a kick to the tummy.


well he says it will because what Melvin says here about a soft stomach






and he can't name any fighters with ripped abs to get dropped like that from a stomach punch.


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeach, the "fat armor" argument..


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

This is not an argument that's worth anyone's time. You're right, your friend's dumb. If shredded abs were so useful more fighters would have them.

I think Semmy Schilt stopped Remy Bonjasky with a body shot, but he probably did get his liver.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Tito Ortiz?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Tito was?

Brock Lesnar was, and his 1 pack beats most six packs.

Get him to watch Bas Rutten utoob highlights dropping fools in pancrase with his big toe, that'll solve it :thumbsup:


----------



## LrockBesnar (May 6, 2012)

czaq said:


> Yeach, the "fat armor" argument..


I've heard that argument, but I'm not saying that is armor, instead he is saying abs = armor and no fighter with ripped abs has ever been hurt by body shots enough to end the fight. I was just having a hard time naming some to prove him wrong.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In fairness that video is showing Melvin finish Gabe with a punch to the body. That video shouldn't support anyone's argument ever


----------



## LrockBesnar (May 6, 2012)

Fieos said:


> In fairness that video is showing Melvin finish Gabe with a punch to the body. That video shouldn't support anyone's argument ever


can't tell if you're serious or sarcastic


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

LrockBesnar said:


> can't tell if you're serious or sarcastic


Melvin hits like a transformer-hulk on roids.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Think it's more the fact that Gabe Ruediger is one of the worst MMA fighters to ever compete in the UFC.

Siver has dropped a few people with his spinning back kick.

Moved to General MMA.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Doesn't matter if you have amazing abs or not, a good, well placed body punch will end your fun. No matter what your shape is.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLPRjwkePds 

I'm still clueless when it come to embedding stuff. 

Top 50 knee strike knockouts. I think a few of the guys who got stopped had 6 packs not many though. Either way enjoy some destructive knee strikes :thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

common boxing knowledge that being a little chubby around the midsection aids in absorbing body shots, this usually seen at the higher weight classes where weight cutting is less common


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

K R Y said:


> Think it's more the fact that Gabe Ruediger is one of the worst MMA fighters to ever compete in the UFC.
> 
> Siver has dropped a few people with his spinning back kick.
> 
> Moved to General MMA.


This ^



Rauno said:


> Doesn't matter if you have amazing abs or not, a good, well placed body punch will end your fun. No matter what your shape is.


And this ^

Look a guy like roy nelson back at his 265lbs days with a beer belly the size of texas might have a little advantage when taking body shots, simply because there is more cushioning and mass to spread the force, but ultimately it'd still probably be negligible.


----------



## LrockBesnar (May 6, 2012)

sg160187 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLPRjwkePds
> 
> I'm still clueless when it come to embedding stuff.
> 
> Top 50 knee strike knockouts. I think a few of the guys who got stopped had 6 packs not many though. Either way enjoy some destructive knee strikes :thumb02:







one of those guys did, thanks for the video.


----------

